# Yard Machines Snow Blower



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have problem with my Tecumseh MTD Yard Machine single stage 4.5 snow blower did not start, I put in fresh gas, brand new spark plug still can't get it to starts.
Any help to get it to runs would be appreciate !!!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Check this thread out.; basically the same question. http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/mtd-snow-blower-w-tecumseh-engine-wont-start-52295/


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Brokenknee!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

asian432003 said:


> Thanks Brokenknee!


Your welcome.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

asian432003 said:


> I have problem with my Tecumseh MTD Yard Machine single stage 4.5 snow blower did not start, I put in fresh gas, brand new spark plug still can't get it to starts.
> Any help to get it to runs would be appreciate !!!


Did you summerize it?


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Did you summerize it?


Yes, Handyman! According to the link my snow blower is need a big job to do, I did a research for tools would cost me around $200.00 (I think it off timing).

Do you have any ideal how to easy fix? I forgot to mention that when I test for spark sometime I got weak spark and some nothing 
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

asian432003 said:


> Yes, Handyman! According to the link my snow blower is need a big job to do, I did a research for tools would cost me around $200.00 (I think it off timing).
> 
> Do you have any ideal how to easy fix? I forgot to mention that when I test for spark sometime I got weak spark and some nothing
> Thanks in advance for your help!


If you saw spark (even though it looked week) I would look at the carburetor. You can not always tell how strong the spark is by looking at it.

Did you try giving it a shot of starting fluid?


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> If you saw spark (even though it looked week) I would look at the carburetor. You can not always tell how strong the spark is by looking at it.
> 
> Did you try giving it a shot of starting fluid?


Thanks Brokenknee!
I took the carb. out and cleaned with carb cleaner, took the muffler out and spray the cleaner in the motor, let it dry about 10 hours then put them things back together and tried .....but I got no luck.

Any ideal how to??? I would be please to try 
PS# I forgot to say that I did put a shot of clean fresh gas in the spark plug hole. No luck too.


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

Back to my problem again, I took engine cover off, the starter and cleaned ignition coil, stator,flywheel magnet, cleaned carburetor with the carburetor cleaner.
After that I checked the spark and it was good (got blue light). My 1st pull was about to get the engine firer but it can't ...sound like about to start so I kept on pulling starter and get no further than that, I even tried to spay some carburetor in spark plug hole and got the same result.

Please! can anyone help me to get it start ???


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

did you try changing the key that holds the flyweel to the shaft?
if you suspect timing thats the first place to look
if it looks nicked or bent change it
ah better yet just change it anyway


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't take that flywheel out yet because I don't have flywheel puller, flywheel holder, and valve spring compressor, anyways, I shook the flywheel and it in tack.
At first I was going to try to take out flywheel to see what inside but when I read an article about that type engine does not need to do that.
Thanks for suggestion !!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you dont need to pull it because it has no points but if the snowblower stopped working after somekind of impact the key could be bent
which will disrupt engine timing


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> you dont need to pull it because it has no points but if the snowblower stopped working after somekind of impact the key could be bent
> which will disrupt engine timing


Thanks! I will try


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Back here again to thanks all of you for the help that you did !!!
I did some research, guess what I found? a little trick that I could share to DIY chatroom here.
With old engine like mine all it needs is some 5W30 oil put in to cylinder engine that would make some compression and it's will start.*


----------

